

How Larry Page Built Google Into The World's Most Important Internet Company - wyclif
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-larry-page-came-to-run-google-2012-12?op=1

======
diggan
"On being famous I like the fact that I can meet anyone now and have a
conversation."

So... You have to be famous now to meet anyone and speak with them? I'm not
entirely sure what Page is trying to say.

